# (tupac) Or (biggie) Who Was Better?



## CHICAANDTOMMY (Feb 7, 2007)

I SAY TUPAC.:stick:


----------



## pantera2006 (Feb 25, 2006)

Ummmm I say NONE!!!!!
But if I had to vote, I say Metallica!! hehe


----------



## YJSONLY (Oct 11, 2006)

i say thgey are both great in there time and still on my mp3 today to bad they had to be shot up by each other!!!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Tupac had the better music, but I liked something about Biggie better.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

tupac.....


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Matallica:cheers:


----------



## TashasLegend (Jun 7, 2006)

Neither....wasnt into either! lol


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

They were both good artists IMO.


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

I'd have to go with Tupac, but I was really never into west coast rap, mainly southern stuff (for the most part, Louisiana rappers)


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

redog said:


> Matallica:cheers:


LOL...Dito.....:thumbsup: :cheers:


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

biggie had a flow that still cant be matched but his subject matter was pretty one dimensional, just mafia pimp type stuff. pac always sounded more like a NY rapper to me if you listined to him and cut the beats out, probably cause he didint grow up on the west coast. anyways im gonna have to give it to the most contradicting rapper tupac.


----------



## DixieandSadie (Dec 10, 2006)

Tupac...biggie has a underground flow to him which is cool but i love tupac...he writes music like no other


----------



## el jefe (Mar 5, 2007)

Biggie, i used to say tupac cuz i had never really heard much of biggies stuff other then "big poppa" and "hypnotize".... but one of my homeboys likes big and to make a long story short i sat down and listened to big and man his lyrics are like none other!!!...BIGGIE


----------



## JAGER (Mar 6, 2007)

el jefe said:


> Biggie, i used to say tupac cuz i had never really heard much of biggies stuff other then "big poppa" and "hypnotize".... but one of my homeboys likes big and to make a long story short i sat down and listened to big and man his lyrics are like none other!!!...BIGGIE


because biggies lyrics were not fake just about someone elses life he was never down to fight of ride on someone always had his body guards but yet he rapped about so much gangster shit and talking about beef and that other crap but TUPAC , not only did he rap gangster he was gangster he didnt care about his riches and fame when the guy hated you he'd beat you up himself . BOTH rappers where real good at rapping i just think TUPAC was more REAL about the stuff he said .. i got to throw up the ''W'' up for TUPAC


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

who gives a shit about who was real its still just black on black crime with a beat. id like to hear more song about getting off of welfare so i dont have to pay for you not having a job or ambition. instead i get hail marry, or hypnotize. but hey... thats just me


----------



## el jefe (Mar 5, 2007)

JAGER said:


> because biggies lyrics were not fake just about someone elses life he was never down to fight of ride on someone always had his body guards but yet he rapped about so much gangster shit and talking about beef and that other crap but TUPAC , not only did he rap gangster he was gangster he didnt care about his riches and fame when the guy hated you he'd beat you up himself . BOTH rappers where real good at rapping i just think TUPAC was more REAL about the stuff he said .. i got to throw up the ''W'' up for TUPAC


i believe tupac was a back up dancer before he was a rap singer.....real gangsta huh????


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Of Course Tupac*

Tupac is my altime fav!!:cheers:


----------



## JAGER (Mar 6, 2007)

el jefe said:


> i believe tupac was a back up dancer before he was a rap singer.....real gangsta huh????


a back up dancer NO a back up singer for digital underground YES


----------



## JAGER (Mar 6, 2007)

wheezie said:


> who gives a shit about who was real its still just black on black crime with a beat. id like to hear more song about getting off of welfare so i dont have to pay for you not having a job or ambition. instead i get hail marry, or hypnotize. but hey... thats just me


LMFAO NOW THATS FUNNY


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

JAGER said:


> LMFAO NOW THATS FUNNY


I agree. Too funny.


----------



## el jefe (Mar 5, 2007)

JAGER said:


> a back up dancer NO a back up singer for digital underground YES


Back up singer maybe.....but for sure backup dancer

In 1990 Tupac became a backup dancer for Digital Underground. On January 3, 1991 he made his first debut on Digital Underground's "This an EP Release". His first song released with them was "Same Song" which in the video his comes out draped in a West African warrior attire. After becoming a full-flegdged member of D.U. Tupac is featured on a few songs on D.U.'s next album "Sons Of The P".

technically he was a back up dancer with them before he sang with them..... he also back up dance in the video "the humpty dumpty song" i believe by mc hammer (could be wrong)....he also studied ballet and dance....REAL THUG HUH???

http://members.lycos.co.uk/scratchme/fourdescphotos4.html

i dont think ive ever seen biggie back up dance


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

people are way to caught up on whos real and who "gangsta" hell no one talktd about 5o' s musci when he first went comerical, all they talked about was "brotha got shot 9 time". who gives a shit.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Singing "Do the Humpty Hump" sorry couldnt help it


----------

